# OSAP - Ontario Students



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Got a grant for being a student with a disability $2000 
Also we can get a textbook grant through OSAP this year. It's $150 (All Students)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Congrats on the grant. I just applied for the textbook grant tonight, actually.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

If I had known about the textbook subsidy, I could have saved a f*cktonne of money.


----------

